# Slide 160 2015 NEW



## ChrisStahl (15. Juli 2014)




----------



## Chillout_KA (15. Juli 2014)

Die Farbwahl gefällt mir ! Bin gespannt was noch so kommt fürs neue Jahr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TomT87 (15. Juli 2014)

Nice, bitte noch ein paar mehr und auch welche von der Aluversion


----------



## duc-748S (15. Juli 2014)

Chillout2013 schrieb:


> Die Farbwahl gefällt mir ! Bin gespannt was noch so kommt fürs neue Jahr!



Gefällt nicht nur dir, die macht sich schon echt gut 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## help (15. Juli 2014)

Respekt! Richtig geiles Teil, da kommt man ja fast in Versuchung


----------



## Senecca (16. Juli 2014)

Argh, und ich wollte doch mein 2014er Radon wenigstens 2 Saisons fahren. Jetzt komme ich schon wieder ins grübeln. :/


----------

